
EFF Challenge Coins for their 30th Anniversary - crmrc114
https://supporters.eff.org/eff30-challenge-coins
======
crmrc114
EFF is offering Challenge Coins for donations in celebration of their 30 year
anniversary. I am not affiliated with them outside of being someone who
donates and likes swag.

